# Geom_label



## ccc (Aug 12, 2009)

hi

I've freeBSD 7.2 installed on the notebook Asus eeepc 1000H and during the startup process I'm getting these messages:
	
	



```
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s4a is ufsid/4a7351b8d453fc64.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s4d is ufsid/4a7351b8300fe80c.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s4e is ufsid/4a7351b8f85a1125.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s4f is ufsid/4a7351b8d4fb46bf.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s4a
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a7351b8d453fc64 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s4a is ufsid/4a7351b8d453fc64.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a7351b8f85a1125 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s4e is ufsid/4a7351b8f85a1125.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a7351b8d4fb46bf removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s4f is ufsid/4a7351b8d4fb46bf.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a7351b8300fe80c removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s4d is ufsid/4a7351b8300fe80c.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a7351b8d453fc64 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a7351b8f85a1125 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a7351b8d4fb46bf removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a7351b8300fe80c removed.
```
Howto solve this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2009)

It's not a problem, it's normal behavior.

Read this, it's explained at the end:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/geom-glabel.html


----------



## SeanC (Aug 12, 2009)

From the freebsd-hackers mailing list:



> On Wed, 8 Jul 2009, Wojciech Puchar wrote:
> 
> > i'm getting that crap every time i remount filesystem and on startup.
> > GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/48dd2cbe8423dd9e removed.
> ...


----------

